# Baby Girls New Snuggle Bag



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl has been enjoying her Snuggle Bag it is so cold lately and this makes her so comfy.

View attachment 35465

View attachment 35473



Here we go.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol u copied the wrong link from fb. Its supposed to be the right click and .jpg URL can't wait to see!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry guys I have it right now I think I need to upgrade my membership.

Thanks,
Delreo


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Baby Girl is so adorable!! Love the pics!! Her new snuggle bag is absolutely gorgeous!! She looks so comfy and warm in it, ready to take a nap!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank u so much for the pics! She looks soo cute in the snuggle bag!  I was getting worried since u weren't replying to the messages and never had a tracking go to pickup instead of delivered before lol! Keep warm and enjoy! I'll be adding baby girls pic to the happy clients section after I get on the PC today


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks so much I really love it and so does she.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love your choice of fabrics, so fun to be able to choose what we want!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww. so cute . love the animal print snuggle sac , and Baby love is a doll !!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's even yawning ,so she must feel cosy in there


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the color choices.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Baby Girl is just adorable. Love your choice of fabric.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it! Such a sweet baby too!


----------

